# Post your fiearms guys.



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 6, 2010)

i've seen a few threads of guys getting new guns and stuff so i thought why not just have a whole thread of guns? i have none but i really think its interesting seeing what all you guys own, so post em up.
and please, no people preaching about gun control, make another thread for that if you like.


----------



## orb451 (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow. Not everybody jump in at once...

Here's mine in various poses and with/without various attachments:


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jun 6, 2010)

Man, that thing looks badass. 

At first I was like, "Why would you ever need that?" 

Then I saw you're in L.A. and went, "Oh..."


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 6, 2010)

thats pretty cool man


----------



## schecter007 (Jun 6, 2010)

Once my good behaviour bond is over I will be eligable for a firearms licence and will rape this thread hahaha


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 6, 2010)

too bad we cant own crazy shit like americans though


----------



## orb451 (Jun 6, 2010)

In the event of a Zombie-Apocalypse (or another riot) I want to be prepared! 


EDIT, and I meant to ask, you guys in Australia, are you not allowed to own *any* firearms or are they VERY restricted? Note that mine are all semi-auto (no full-auto) and we here in Kali have a whole set of restrictions on what we can and can't have. Other states like Nevada and Arizona are whole other ball-games.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 7, 2010)

yeah since port arther australias firearms became very restricted. the only guns i have ever shot was my dads .22, 12 guage, and my uncles 4-10. pretty much no full autos at all, and no handguns.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 7, 2010)

I was writing a bunch of stuff out, but I figured it would just be easier to post a link to the list of restrictions where I live...

The Categories of weapons

THose are the categories, somewhere on the site there are the actual restrictions too.

EDIT: Categories A & B are the only ones that are comparatively "easy" to obtain, followed by C. Most of the others are pretty hard to get without a real specific purpose.


----------



## Variant (Jun 7, 2010)

Ol' pic of the ol' handcannon:






Magnum Research Desert Eagle Mark XIX, .50 Action Express, Laser Devices BE-2 laser sight w/ momentary pressure switch, Bushnell/EOTech HOLOsight optical sight, custom polished and blued finish (aluminum parts anodized to match), one-piece wraparound finger-grooved stocks, jeweled bolt, polished feed ramp, trigger overtravel stop, & customized holster to fit it all.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 7, 2010)

The day I turn 21, which is less than a year now, I'm going to a gun store and picking up a decent pistol. Half for home defense, and half just because I want a damn pistol 

I want a .45 or a .357 just so I can out class those thug wannabees and their 9mm.


----------



## stryker1800 (Jun 9, 2010)

orb451 said:


>



What kind of rifle is that, looks almost exactly like mine, just a different color.


----------



## orb451 (Jun 9, 2010)

Stryker, that's a Howa 1500 chambered in .270

I think the Howa/Hogue polymer stocks they come with are pretty common and I believe this one also comes in black so...


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Jun 10, 2010)

i have a savage model 114 30-06 with a nikon scope i took a pic of my drummer holding it...i'll post it a little l8r. the next gun im getting is the taurus judge so that i have a rifle and a handgun


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 10, 2010)

Dude WTF, that shit is so illegal in Canada


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Jun 10, 2010)

*sings "born in the usa"*
not only is it rediculously easy to get a gun (they just lifted the handgun wait period) if you haven't committed any violent crimes, but you can get permits to do pretty much whatever you want. you can get a permit to own fully automatic weapons and then get a concealed weapons permit to carry it on you, for example such a necessary gun wielding situation as going into your local grocery store . so at any given time someone around you could be packin', it's comforting...


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 10, 2010)

i win!!!!


----------



## GazPots (Jun 10, 2010)

What the hell is the range of the giant scope on the first rifle posted? 


Is LA THAT bad?


----------



## orb451 (Jun 10, 2010)

GazPots said:


> What the hell is the range of the giant scope on the first rifle posted?
> 
> 
> Is LA THAT bad?



Which one are you talking about??? On my mid-length AR, the smaller looking scope is a red-dot sight. On the longer AR, the scope is standard 3-9x42 and I think it's probably good out to about ~300-400 yards. There's no BDC reticle markers or anything and since the bullets are 5.56 you're pretty much lobbing shots out past 300 yards. In other words, it's cheap glass and eventually I'll need to upgrade.

And yes, certain parts of LA are *that* bad, but most of it's hype, TV and movies. It's not race riots and madness in the streets nightly. These weapons make for good paper punchers and that's what I use them for. Though interestingly, some yahoo with a sniper rifle has been shooting at cars on the freeways here recently. Not sure if they caught the bastard yet though.


----------



## GazPots (Jun 11, 2010)

Always fancied getting a G3 or a FAL with a thermal scope and silenc...........



Oh wait.


----------



## matty2fatty (Jun 11, 2010)

GazPots said:


> Always fancied getting a G3 or a FAL with a thermal scope and silenc...........
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait.



hahaha, I just turned mw2 off.....


----------



## jymellis (Jun 11, 2010)

i have too many to list lol.none of them are at my house due to having 5 kids in the house. i have them all at my dads in michigan. off the top of my head, ar-15,russian sks, russian ak-47,a BUNCH of flint locks,percussion, and flint lock to percussion conversions. a couple colt 45s an officer model and another one. a colt ace .22, a ruger bearcat and the super cat. more collector type guns besides a few autos. dont have many pics. ill try and post a couple later


----------



## orb451 (Jun 11, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i have too many to list lol.none of them are at my house due to having 5 kids in the house. i have them all at my dads in michigan. off the top of my head, ar-15,russian sks, russian ak-47,a BUNCH of flint locks,percussion, and flint lock to percussion conversions. a couple colt 45s an officer model and another one. a colt ace .22, a ruger bearcat and the super cat. more collector type guns besides a few autos. dont have many pics. ill try and post a couple later



Sweet jesus that's a lot! Definitely post some pics!!!


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jun 12, 2010)

orb451 said:


> since the bullets are 5.56 you're pretty much lobbing shots out past 300 yards.




The 5.56 is good for much farther than 300 yards. After that it relies more on the weapons system, and how accurate it is, and not the round itself (in this case).

I've personally hit targets (human silhouettes) at ~500 yards with an M16A2, with decent conditions.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 12, 2010)

Gun Laws in Virginia - What are the Gun Laws in Virginia?

Just so I know what I can buy without a permit when I turn 21.


----------



## Awfulwaffle (Jun 12, 2010)

Got me 2 Mosin Nagant 91/30's. One's a 1938 Tula Arsenal 'snaiperskaya provernaya' ex sniper that's all original, and the other's a 1944 Izhevsk Arsenal rifle that I'm hopin to pick up a poly stock, scope mount, and scope for in the near future. Think there's a picture of the Tula in the post your 7's thread lol, t'was next to my amp


----------



## groph (Jun 12, 2010)

Awfulwaffle said:


> Got me 2 Mosin Nagant 91/30's. One's a 1938 Tula Arsenal 'snaiperskaya provernaya' ex sniper that's all original, and the other's a 1944 Izhevsk Arsenal rifle that I'm hopin to pick up a poly stock, scope mount, and scope for in the near future. Think there's a picture of the Tula in the post your 7's thread lol, t'was next to my amp


 

BAD


ASS.


You're the original Call of Duty. Those Mosin-Nagants have the same stopping power in real life?


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow...yeah In canada its a freakin pain to get the shittiest handgun and you dont even think of thinking of carrying it with you  I'll just keep on playin paintball so I can shoot people without consequences!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 14, 2010)

Awfulwaffle said:


> Got me 2 Mosin Nagant 91/30's. One's a 1938 Tula Arsenal 'snaiperskaya provernaya' ex sniper that's all original, and the other's a 1944 Izhevsk Arsenal rifle that I'm hopin to pick up a poly stock, scope mount, and scope for in the near future. Think there's a picture of the Tula in the post your 7's thread lol, t'was next to my amp



please post pics


----------



## jymellis (Jun 14, 2010)

orb451 said:


> Sweet jesus that's a lot! Definitely post some pics!!!


 
thats not even 1/4 of what my father and I have lol. he is a vietnam vet/pow mia. he was a pow for about 2 years. i dont know exact details cuz he doesnt talk about the stuff unless he has been drinking. and if he starts talking about the stuff you better get the fuck away lol.anyways. he bought me my first gun ( a ruger bearcat .22 pistol) as soon as he found out my mom was pregnant with me lol. he is the one who got me into collecting things, started with guns and knives lol. anyways. the only pics i could dig up is this .50 cal over-under flintlock percussion coversion.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 14, 2010)

^cool...it looks a bit older than say ~30 yo so do you know if it was bought new / used?

definitively a hunting gun judging by the engraving..looks like a duck hunting scene... 

Was duck hunting common where you used to live with your parents?


----------



## jymellis (Jun 14, 2010)

its from the 1800s. its more than 5 feet long. its a .50 cal, you wouldnt have anything left of the duck lol. it was for hunting buffalo and people


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 14, 2010)

yeah...you can tell i hunt a lot?!!! 

i like how you associate hunting buffalos & people!!!! totally metal


----------



## jymellis (Jun 14, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> yeah...you can tell i hunt a lot?!!!
> 
> i like how you associate hunting buffalos & people!!!! totally metal


 
thats about all it was good for. back in those days in michigan all there was to shoot at with a .50 cal was buffalo,bears, and people. you cant hold it up in the air long enopugh or smooth enough to sight a bird due to its length and weight. also there would be nothing left og the bird. now if you catch a buffalo right behind the front shoulder with it you will get a kill shot! it will blow off any appendage on a human. and will take down a bear pretty quick but you may need both barrels if he is charging


----------



## orb451 (Jun 14, 2010)

jymellis said:


> its from the 1800s. its more than 5 feet long. its a .50 cal, you wouldnt have anything left of the duck lol. it was for hunting buffalo and people



Damn, Jym that thing's a beauty!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 14, 2010)

jymellis said:


> thats about all it was good for. back in those days in michigan all there was to shoot at with a .50 cal was buffalo,bears, and people. you cant hold it up in the air long enopugh or smooth enough to sight a bird due to its length and weight. also there would be nothing left og the bird. now if you catch a buffalo right behind the front shoulder with it you will get a kill shot! it will blow off any appendage on a human. and will take down a bear pretty quick but you may need both barrels if he is charging



i guess it is heavy metal in its righteous form!!!!


----------



## YellowMustard (Jun 14, 2010)

Note: These are not actual pictures of all my firearms, just photos i pulled from google, mine all look the same though, except for my 870.


Sig Sauer P229 in 9mm. Best Handgun ever made, imo. Also my daily carry piece, this gun is NEVER more than a few feet away from me at any given time.






Sig Sauer P239 in 9mm:





Sig Sauer P226 Blackwater in 9mm:






Sig Sauer P226 Combat in 9mm:





Arsenal Bulgarian AK47 (Bottom one, its my AR slayer!):





Ruger Mini 14 Tactical:





Ruger P95 in 9mm.






Remington 870 Express 12Ga. with Synthetic Stock, extended tube and custom made door breecher:






As you can tell, i'm a bit of a firearm fan! And i have a serious addiction to Sig Sauer handguns as well.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 14, 2010)

^ fuck man, your set when the zombies come to your house


----------



## rob_l (Jun 14, 2010)

Might as well dump 'em in here... 

I got a HP 9x19 tac-carbine and a Ruger SR9c 9x19 compact with stainless slide that will be released on thursday after the wait - My CWP came in the mail yesterday so I'm pretty stoked... The GSG has since received a Glock tac-light as did the carbine - Also went back to the black diamond grip on the Springfield. Andrew might like, but it does nothing but make it look a bit silly to me. 

GSG .22 magnum undergoing heavy tweaking and licensing to make it a legal SBR / SMG, Glock .40 cal, Springfield stainless MIL-SPEC 1911 A1, HighPoint 9x19mm tac-carbine, a Winchester 30/30 and on thursday the Ruger SR9c...


----------



## YellowMustard (Jun 14, 2010)

rob_l said:


>



Wow, gorgeous Springfield 1911 man! My buddy has one of the Springfield EMP's, SA really makes some nice guns! That custom grip is badass too man! May i ask where you got that grip? Very nice piece!


I'm about a cunthair away from buying a Kimber 1911 or a Wilson Combat 1911, i feel a 1911 addiction coming on!


----------



## YellowMustard (Jun 14, 2010)

Thrashmanzac said:


> ^ fuck man, your set when the zombies come to your house



Lol. I live on a 30 acre farm, and i'm about to get a Remington .308 and throw a high powered scope on that bad boy. So if and when those Zombies come, i'll be ready for em, picking em off left and right from my front porch.


I need to take some pictures of my Custom door breecher i just machined for my Remington 870, you guys will definitely get a kick out of that!




Lets keep this thread alive i love talking about firearms!


----------



## rob_l (Jun 14, 2010)

This is the GSG after tac light and folding stock install, reflex sight on the way as well as a foregrip... The second is the HP 9mm tac rifle. Springloaded stock - 0 recoil. Barely know you're shooting it. It also got one of the Glock tac lights... $200 aint shabby!!  












YM - Not sure where 'Drew got that grip, it's Ebony and real MOP tho. I love it, it just makes the gun look less serious to me. It goes under the knife for the command-hammer, competition trigger, night sights and piccatini rail setup....


----------



## YellowMustard (Jun 14, 2010)

rob_l said:


>



Thats one of the new gen Glocks with that insane stipling on the grip right? I tried one of those at a gun shop the other day and i was blow away on how aggressively those little bumps gripped the shit outta your hand and really locked the gun in your hand. It was almost like sandpaper rough. How do you like the new stipling?


----------



## rob_l (Jun 14, 2010)

LOVE THE NEW G-4s grip design. Added the thickest backstrap and it was PERFECTION!!  And yeah, it takes a lot of the "snap" that .40s have away completely.


----------



## YellowMustard (Jun 14, 2010)

rob_l said:


> LOVE THE NEW G-4s grip design. Added the thickest backstrap and it was PERFECTION!!  And yeah, it takes a lot of the "snap" that .40s have away completely.



Yeah .40's can have some decent kick to them, i think they favor more of the snap similar to the 9mm then they do the "pull"/"push" of the .45. To me the .40 can be alot more violent of a recoil than the .45's. 

I love my 9mm's though, couldnt really tell ya why, i think it all boils down to cost of the rounds in the end for me.

In the end, the caliber really doesnt matter too much when dealing with these three calibers, its all about shot placement.

What kinda HP's do you use for daily carry? I'm a huge fan of Buffalo Bore 115gr. +P JHP's and Hornady TAP's, mainly because i've seen first hand the devastation they do to ballistic gelatin.

Sorry for rambling, i'm just passionate about firearms, as i see you are too!


----------



## rob_l (Jun 14, 2010)

I load all my guns with ExtremeShock ESP rounds. The nitryllium/tungsten versions. 

Daily carry goes from the Glock to the Ruger on thursday...


----------



## Dark Aegis (Jun 14, 2010)

Anyone have a pistol suggestion for someone who's trying to become a police officer?


----------



## rob_l (Jun 14, 2010)

Depends on what the Dept. uses where you intend to work. The Glock or Beretta 9mm would be a good start for semi-autos. Otherwise a Police Issue .38 revolver from S&W.

If you're just starting to shoot handguns, get a good gun to plink with. The Ruger M22 is an excellent place to start. Have one myself. Cheap ammunition means you'll spend more personal time at the range.


----------



## Awfulwaffle (Jun 14, 2010)

groph said:


> BAD
> 
> 
> ASS.
> ...



Hell yeah. They 7.62x54r round is just about equal to the .30-06. I've only fired the Tula since I'm still in the process of getting ~70 years worth of gunk and cosmoline out of the Izhevsk, but the Tula kicks a bit more than my buddy's .30-06, and a bit less than a Remington 7mm Mag that a nice old fella at the range let me take a few shots with. It's pretty damn accurate too (although the Tula is counterbored), I get 4-5 " groupings at 100 yards with iron sights on a good day, and I'm sure it would be better if I were a better shot. Funny little tidbit though, the tula only fires straight down the sights with the bayonet attached. Reason is that they were sighted in at the armory (or re sighted for mine when it was converted to ex-sniper status) with the bayonet attached and it was soviet military doctorine to never remove the bayonet unless the rifle was in storage or the soldier was in a vehicle, and removing it changes the barrel harmonics a little. Result is, with no bayonet she shoots a little up and to the right 



Thrashmanzac said:


> please post pics



Ask and ye shall receive .

Sorry about the shitty cell phone pics, I don't have a digicam. Tried taking a picture of the arsenal and year stamp and it was all blurry. If anyone really cares enough I can prolly bum one from a friend. The Izhevsk is currently on my dark ass balcony connected to my improvised electric gun cleaner, so pics tomorrow if ya want. It pretty much looks like the Tula but without the rubber butt plate. Definitely pics of it when it's all done and sniperized


----------



## Daiephir (Jun 14, 2010)

My dad has a Polish-Nagant  It's fun to shoot


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jun 15, 2010)

this thread scares the shit out of me


----------



## YellowMustard (Jun 15, 2010)

Justin Bailey said:


> this thread scares the shit out of me



Does a hammer or a screwdriver scare you too?


----------



## Awfulwaffle (Jun 15, 2010)

Daiephir said:


> My dad has a Polish-Nagant  It's fun to shoot


 
Prolly a little more accurate than mine too


----------



## Daiephir (Jun 15, 2010)

Awfulwaffle said:


> Prolly a little more accurate than mine too



I believe so, I don't need the bayonnette (althought my dad does have his) to shoot it in a proper straight direction  And mt dad's is also more recent than yours. Still, nice guns you got there


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jun 16, 2010)

YellowMustard said:


> Does a hammer or a screwdriver scare you too?



Oh thats right they're the exact same thing, just tools right?


----------



## Variant (Jun 16, 2010)

^
People have been killed by some _*VERY*_ simple things for thousands of years previous to the rifled firearm. Death has always been in the hands of those willing to deal it. Blaming the implements will always be a misunderstanding of humanity. The horrific shit that has been done with the unaided human body has often eclipsed the nature of the gun. Look into the mind to find the nature of men and monsters.


----------



## MrMcSick (Jun 16, 2010)

I have a 1945 Mosin Nagant M44. Carbine version of the 91/30 with a collapsable bayonet. Love it. Blast's like a 2 foot flame out the barrel every shot lol. You can't beat an old surplus Nagant for the money!!!!


----------



## rob_l (Jun 16, 2010)

The only thing I have to say on the topic of them being scary or dangerous is that this is typically only the case in the uninitiated and untrained. I'm an ex-Marine, SWAT trainee and CWP holder. I've fired most every weapons system availabe, and am proficient to a fault.

I understand the ramifications of any deadly action I may ever be forced to hand out. It's in the hands of the aggressor as to whether to run and live, or stay and die.

My duties over the years call for them, as they do now... And it's every citizens right to defend themselves. Using any means necessary.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 16, 2010)

What scares me is not the guns themselves, but rather that people who I do not necessarily know and/or trust can be carrying them without me knowing.

It's the same reason I will likely never own a motorcycle. I may be the most responsible driver in the world, but it won't protect me from some jackass swerving into my lane at 60 mph.


----------



## YellowMustard (Jun 16, 2010)

Justin Bailey said:


> Oh thats right they're the exact same thing, just tools right?



Yes.


----------



## YellowMustard (Jun 16, 2010)

Variant said:


> Death has always been in the hands of those willing to deal it. Blaming the implements will always be a misunderstanding of humanity.



This man speaks the truth.


----------



## YellowMustard (Jun 16, 2010)

rob_l said:


> The only thing I have to say on the topic of them being scary or dangerous is that this is typically only the case in the uninitiated and untrained. I'm an ex-Marine, SWAT trainee and CWP holder. I've fired most every weapons system availabe, and am proficient to a fault.
> 
> I understand the ramifications of any deadly action I may ever be forced to hand out. It's in the hands of the aggressor as to whether to run and live, or stay and die.
> 
> My duties over the years call for them, as they do now... And it's every citizens right to defend themselves. Using any means necessary.



I agree whole heartedly. Especially about the part of the uninitiated usually being the ones terrified of those "Big scary black rifles that are only used for mass murders". I own some assault rifles, and i didnt get them with the intention of killing people, i got them mainly for just going out on my farm and shooting targets and seeing myself progress and become a better marksman and plus, the fucking things are just a blast to shoot!

The other reason is for home defense. I live out in the sticks and police response times to my house are horrible, so i'll be damned if i'm gonna wait for some police officers to come save my life when someone is trying to invade my household with bad intentions toward me.

I also have my LTCF (License To Carry Firearms) because sometimes when i have go into the very bad parts of Philadelphia, you better have some sort of protection, they dont call it Killadelphia for nothing. Its a sense of security knowing that my chances of getting home to my loved ones is greatly increased should some lowlife decide to cause serious bodily injury to me.

Guns are fun and nothing to be afraid of as long as you been told how to operate them. But always respect them. And if your gonna carry daily, please find a FoF (Force On Force)/Weapon Retention class near you and attend it, it could very well save your life one day.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Jun 16, 2010)

fuck!! how can you have a sniper at home, like just a guitar? lol do you have to pass any tests or something like that? Americans are crazy! 

I mean.. most of you who post here, seem to know what you are doing, but I imagine someone with a handgunm who had a bad day and go get drunk, then someone piss him off , and he for some reason shoot the damn thing? weird.. just know that someone like that can be at any corner..


----------



## YellowMustard (Jun 16, 2010)

In Pa, well at least in my county, you walk in fill out a sheet of paper, the calls the PICS (Pennsylvania Instant Check System) line, that line either says accepted or denied, if you're accepted (meaning you dont have M1's or Felonies) they take your picture, laminate it and off you go.

My whole process literally took 15 minutes from walking into the Sheriffs office, and then walking out with my LTCF. Only cost $25 for 5 years too. Pretty cheap!


----------



## orb451 (Jun 16, 2010)

TimothyLeary said:


> fuck!! how can you have a sniper at home, like just a guitar? lol do you have to pass any tests or something like that? Americans are crazy!
> 
> I mean.. most of you who post here, seem to know what you are doing, but I imagine someone with a handgunm who had a bad day and go get drunk, then someone piss him off , and he for some reason shoot the damn thing? weird.. just know that someone like that can be at any corner..



Not sure if you're talking about my long range rifle as far as the sniper thing goes, but no, no tests are required. However, here in California there is a 10 day waiting period and background check. If you want a rifle like mine, you walk into a shop and usually pay for the entire thing up front, plus the background check fee ($25 - $35 IIRC). Then you go home and you wait. Assuming you don't have a record, you pass the background check and 10 days later you get your rifle.

For handguns, again if I remember right, you do essentially the same thing, except you have to pass a handgun safety course and provide the certificate when picking up your new handgun. That and I believe you're limited to 1 handgun per 30 day period.

So, it's left pretty much to the individual state how to handle things that aren't covered under federal law.

Yes, just about anyone with no priors *could* in theory get a gun legitimately and then go on a rampage and it happens, but by and large, these are the exception and not the rule. There are plenty of gun owning and in some cases like Jym  arsenal owning citizens that have plenty of weapons and no desire whatsoever to do anyone any harm with them. 

Most of the gun violence you might hear about over here is *usually* gang bangers and jerkoffs that skirt the system and end up irresponsible ass-eaters (with guns).


----------



## TimothyLeary (Jun 16, 2010)

15 minutes ? That's insane man!

"It makes you feel stronger, powerful, a bigger man," he said of having a gun. "You even walk differently when you have a gun on you."

That's somehow a scary thought, and I think I will never go to philadelphia... humm... or USA. lol 

orb451: yes, I was talking about your arm! I mean, I love guns from the photos, yours is a beautiful, never had a gun in my hand,though .sure I would like to try one someday, but be able to walk daily with a gun(legally) in my "pocket" is just a scary thought for me..


----------



## orb451 (Jun 16, 2010)

TimothyLeary said:


> 15 minutes ? That's insane man!
> 
> "It makes you feel stronger, powerful, a bigger man," he said of having a gun. "You even walk differently when you have a gun on you."
> 
> ...



Not sure who you're quoting with the "stronger, powerful" thing but if it's someone on here, that's idiotic. If you need a gun to make you feel stronger, powerful or make you a bigger man, you have problems. 

Obviously there are some that do feel that way, but to me, that's sad. If anything it's that kind of attitude that turns people OFF to the idea of the rest of us legitimate, non-criminal, responsible gun owners that just enjoy the sport of shooting the same as some enjoy golf, baseball or any other hobby, the accoutrement of which can often be used with just as deadly force as any firearm...

Point being, don't believe the hype and bad attitudes man, the US isn't a total insane asylum...  Yet...


----------



## Necris (Jun 16, 2010)

Justin Bailey said:


> this thread scares the shit out of me


The only thing that scared me about this thread was that the word "Firearms" is spelled incorrectly in thread title. 
There are some very nice guns in here.


----------



## darbdavys (Jun 16, 2010)

Here's mine


----------



## TimothyLeary (Jun 17, 2010)

orb451 said:


> Not sure who you're quoting with the "stronger, powerful" thing but if it's someone on here, that's idiotic. If you need a gun to make you feel stronger, powerful or make you a bigger man, you have problems.
> 
> Obviously there are some that do feel that way, but to me, that's sad. If anything it's that kind of attitude that turns people OFF to the idea of the rest of us legitimate, non-criminal, responsible gun owners that just enjoy the sport of shooting the same as some enjoy golf, baseball or any other hobby, the accoutrement of which can often be used with just as deadly force as any firearm...
> 
> Point being, don't believe the hype and bad attitudes man, the US isn't a total insane asylum...  Yet...



The quote is from here: Philadelphia's new nickname 'Killadelphia,' teen killers rampant - Monsters and Critics

Yes, I did a search for Killadelphia, because I only knew the LOG album! lol And I found those quotes in the article. The kids are going insane over there..


----------



## rob_l (Jun 17, 2010)

TimothyLeary said:


> 15 minutes ? That's insane man!
> 
> "It makes you feel stronger, powerful, a bigger man," he said of having a gun. "You even walk differently when you have a gun on you."
> 
> ...



This is true - The last part at least. Though a "scary" thought, if you were ever in a situation that called for it - You'd be glad that you had taken that step, or that someone who did was there to stop it.

Again, proper training and restraint coupled with an understanding of the law and a serious amount of range time are ideal, and yield a more accurate, aware and prepared CWP carrier. I've never seen what the problem was for some given all this.

My class for the Florida CWP (concealed weapons permit - ANY weapon), took 6 hours of class time, 2 hours on the range with the range master, NRA certification, digital fingerprinting, a trip to the Edgewood P.D for prep and up to a four week wait to receive the permit in the mail. I do think 15 minutes is way, way to fast. Just IMO....


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jun 17, 2010)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> The day I turn 21, which is less than a year now, I'm going to a gun store and picking up a decent pistol. Half for home defense, and half just because I want a damn pistol
> 
> I want a .45 or a .357 just so I can out class those thug wannabees and their 9mm.


.45 ACP or .45 LC?


----------



## Zoltta (Jun 17, 2010)

Sup guys, Gun collector here. And Yes ALL Legal. Im a Marine, i cant afford to have no integrity. This is just the cooler stuff, no including shotguns and hunting rifles

EDIT: Ah i remember the old 100 page arguments i used to have with some of you about guns haha


















































Pics kinda outdated. All the vertical grips were replaced with Magpul AFG's and better scope mount on the AR with the scope.


----------



## Zoltta (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh and since you guys like Mosin's here is mine if you can find it in this pic: 

Oh and FYI, the Browning 1919a4 doesnt look like it does anymore with the Tripod and ammo can setup like it does in that one pic. It now looks like below and the one pic above with it on the hood of a truck. Too much of a hassle to setup at the range.

And since we are talking about 7.62x54R....guess what i had the Browning converted too?


----------



## orb451 (Jun 17, 2010)

0wnd!

Nice fucking Guns Zoltta! Where you been man? Haven't seen you post in forever...



That Magpul PRS is my next purchase, sweeeeet!


----------



## Zoltta (Jun 17, 2010)

orb451 said:


> 0wnd!
> 
> Nice fucking Guns Zoltta! Where you been man? Haven't seen you post in forever...
> 
> ...



Thanks bro, ive been back and forth getting my body destroyed by the Marine Corps haha. I gotta go to Africa in August now too. Cant wait to go to the deadliest place on Earth as far as Malaria is concerned....lol

Definitely grab that PRS though, most comfortable stock ive owned, especially on a 308 gun. Well worth the money you dish out for one

EDIT: Oh and heres and Old ass pic of me with a SAW, my baby


----------



## orb451 (Jun 17, 2010)

Nice!  Keep up the good work man, don't get your balls shot off! And thank you for your service! 

Happiness is a belt-fed weapon!


----------



## Zoltta (Jun 17, 2010)

orb451 said:


> Nice!  Keep up the good work man, don't get your balls shot off! And thank you for your service!
> 
> Happiness is a belt-fed weapon!


----------



## Awfulwaffle (Jun 19, 2010)

Daiephir said:


> I believe so, I don't need the bayonnette (althought my dad does have his) to shoot it in a proper straight direction  And mt dad's is also more recent than yours. Still, nice guns you got there



Lol at least it's got character /cry



MrMcSick said:


> I have a 1945 Mosin Nagant M44. Carbine version of the 91/30 with a collapsable bayonet. Love it. Blast's like a 2 foot flame out the barrel every shot lol. You can't beat an old surplus Nagant for the money!!!!


Damn right!



Zoltta said:


> Oh and since you guys like Mosin's here is mine if you can find it in this pic:
> 
> Oh and FYI, the Browning 1919a4 doesnt look like it does anymore with the Tripod and ammo can setup like it does in that one pic. It now looks like below and the one pic above with it on the hood of a truck. Too much of a hassle to setup at the range.
> 
> And since we are talking about 7.62x54R....guess what i had the Browning converted too?




AAAAAANNNNNNDDDDD there goes my dignity. Sick collection dude! 

And what was your reasoning for converting the Browning?


----------



## rob_l (Jun 19, 2010)

Most definitely. Much respect and appreciation to Zoltta for your service brother. And a beautiful collection of weapons.... 

My collection is stopping after a P90, AR of some maker(haven't decided yet - suggestions Zoltta?), Ruger M22 for plinkin' and a revolver for those times when ya don't wanna leave casings behind.....  

Here's the same pic from my other thread - My GF snapped this with her cell thru the viewing window. It's the other day when I picked up the Ruger SR9c. They have some funny ass targets at Oak Ridge - 28 Days Later "Rage Zombie", Gangsta and my favorite - "Kill Shot" an anatomical target with red vital-organs....

Mine, as always, is the "Kill Shot" target.... 






Ouch... 25yds with the Ruger... lol


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jun 19, 2010)

rob_l said:


> Most definitely. Much respect and appreciation to Zoltta for your service brother. And a beautiful collection of weapons....
> 
> My collection is stopping after a P90, AR of some maker(haven't decided yet - suggestions Zoltta?), Ruger M22 for plinkin' and a revolver for those times when ya don't wanna leave casings behind.....
> 
> ...


 robs ready to protect his collection.


----------



## Zoltta (Jun 19, 2010)

Awfulwaffle said:


> Lol at least it's got character /cry
> 
> 
> Damn right!
> ...



Cheaper to shoot, 308 is too expensive to buy even in surplus. I can get 54R dirt cheap


----------



## Zoltta (Jun 19, 2010)

rob_l said:


> Most definitely. Much respect and appreciation to Zoltta for your service brother. And a beautiful collection of weapons....
> 
> My collection is stopping after a P90, AR of some maker(haven't decided yet - suggestions Zoltta?), Ruger M22 for plinkin' and a revolver for those times when ya don't wanna leave casings behind.....
> 
> ...



Thanks bro

As far as AR's go, if you want a plain jane AR you cant go wrong with a Bushmaster, Stag, CMT, DPMS, Rock River. 8-900 for a brand new AR is the norm nowadays for generic brands. Cant go wrong. If you want to customize it you are better off buying all the parts and building it yourself. Its like Legos

Visit AR15.com and check out the site sponsors for everything AR. Just one thing you dont want to do is go cheap for parts. You get what you pay for.

Ill add more to this tomorrow because right now its Bar time  

oh and nice shots


----------



## BEYOND (Jun 20, 2010)

Zoltta said:


> As far as AR's go, if you want a plain jane AR you cant go wrong with a Bushmaster, Stag, CMT, DPMS, Rock River. 8-900 for a brand new AR is the norm nowadays for generic brands. Cant go wrong. If you want to customize it you are better off buying all the parts and building it yourself. Its like Legos oh and nice shots


 And you just proved you know nothing. Good brands are LMT, Noveske, Colt, Daniel Defense, and BCM.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 20, 2010)

My best friend... Glock 30


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 20, 2010)

Justin Bailey said:


> Oh thats right they're the exact same thing, just tools right?



Didn't Riddick kill a dude w/ a tea cup? 

Seriously, man... Guns don't just stand up and shoot ppl on their own. Something has to pull the trigger...


----------



## Zoltta (Jun 20, 2010)

BEYOND said:


> And you just proved you know nothing. Good brands are LMT, Noveske, Colt, Daniel Defense, and BCM.



The guy is a beginner first of all, why would i mention those brands. Second you proved you did not even read my post where i said "plain Jane" Ar15, not Top Tier brands. Second you say good brands but you fail to mention Larue Tactical, KAC, Spikes Tactical, Armalite, Sabre Defense, Magpul etc but you mention BCM whos a retailer that only decided to start making their own AR products a few years ago because the market was good. Not saying they dont make good shit. I buy all my parts from their website too. 

So let me ask, what makes the brands i mentioned bad? Can you tell me because if you can then you can prove your point.


----------



## BEYOND (Jun 21, 2010)

Zoltta said:


> Second you say good brands but you fail to mention Larue Tactical, KAC, Spikes Tactical, Armalite, Sabre Defense, Magpul etc but you mention BCM whos a retailer that only decided to start making their own AR products a few years ago because the market was good. Not saying they dont make good shit. I buy all my parts from their website too. So let me ask, what makes the brands i mentioned bad? Can you tell me because if you can then you can prove your point.


 Yes, I did forget KAC, Larue and Sabre. Spikes is not top tier, and Magpul does not make any firearms. BCM makes top tier. What is wrong with those brands? Improperly staked carrier key (that is, if it is even staked at all), bolts are not MPI tested or shot peened, un-staked castle nut, bad extractors (No Crane O-ring), lack of H-buffer, lack of F marked front sight post, 1/9" twist, sub-par steels used.


----------



## rob_l (Jun 21, 2010)

Well, first - Not a beginner, working with weapons of most caliber and make all 37yrs of ma' life - I am however new to the "AR game".... 


Since posting last, a FNH Tri-Rail PS90 has been added along with the ShipWreck 4mag sling and an FNH reflex...


----------



## Zoltta (Jun 21, 2010)

BEYOND said:


> Yes, I did forget KAC, Larue and Sabre. Spikes is not top tier, and Magpul does not make any firearms. BCM makes top tier. What is wrong with those brands? Improperly staked carrier key (that is, if it is even staked at all), bolts are not MPI tested or shot peened, un-staked castle nut, bad extractors (No Crane O-ring), lack of H-buffer, lack of F marked front sight post, 1/9" twist, sub-par steels used.



First id like to say CMT makes Stag. Its their own Division. Guess who Colt gets their parts made by? CMT.....and they make parts for pretty much every manufacturer out there including RRA who you say is bad and who also uses Wilson Barrels. Pretty sure BCM doesnt even make their own shit. Alot of companies get their shit made by other with their own stamp on it.

Magpul may not make complete rifles but they made a limited run of lowers that went for an insane price and DID come up with the design for the ACR. I believe in their capabilities. 

As far as staked gas keys go, yes Stag/CMT has been known to have improper staking but then again so did early Noveske. Pretty sure all Stag and Bushmaster/Colt/FN bolts are MPI tested in batches (nowadays) not individually as per mil contract (Minus Stag). Is that bad? Obviously not 

Castle Nuts not being staked? Thats just paranoid in my book. Does it hurt? No but for the average Joe it wont be a problem if hes not running courses everyday. I do with atleast 5k rounds down range and never had a problem. 

Cran-O-ring? Sometimes known to be rough on the rims of the brass. I reload, so i dont need that. If i want better extraction, its easier to replace the springs. I never had a problem with my extractor slipping with Bushmaster or Stag/CMT Bolts so i wouldnt say they are "bad". 

Now the H Buffer thing. H buffers are useless unless you are running a SBR with a collapsing stock, especially in FA. 20" rifles already have Hbuffers. Even if you wanted one for your carbine, its not hard to buy one and drop it in but you wont benefit from it. 

F Marked FSB. Stag has them. Bushmaster ive seen both. Some make rear sights that correct this issue.

1/9 Twist? You say it like its a bad thing. So hes stuck shooting the more common commercial 55g bullet for an obvious commercial style AR15 for nothing other than plinking at the range? Im sure hes just going to buy cases of Wolf anyway. Unless hes going to customize his rifle from scratch and try more of a precision level shooting, then i see no need for 1/7 or greater. What benefit do you have shooting a 62gr or higher from a 1/7 if its just a plinking range toy? I own 1 rifle with a 1/7 because i shoot that rifle for a different application and i reload for it. My carbines use 1/9 because i use them solely for the purpose of throwing lead for range at ground targets.

Sub-Par Steel? Sounds like another useless application for a range toy. There are basically 2 kinds of steel companies use for barrels. 4140 and 4150. 4150 being milspec ordnance steel which last longer due to its higher resistance to heat. Better for Full Auto shooting. IMO thats useless for a plinker. Bushy, DD, BCM, Armalite, Sabre etc use 4150. DPMS, RRA, Stag and even COLT use 4140 CMV Steel. Is it a lower grade? No it just has different traits. Unless you run your 4140 Barreled AR15 extremely hard, it shouldnt do any significant damage to your Semi Auto. 

So once again, i ask, why are those brands SOOO bad for a beginner/average gun owner who just wants to throw a few rounds (probably Wolf) down range every once in a while?

PS: In all seriousness, i stay away from ANY brand complete rifle when it comes to AR's. I prefer to build my own due to the fact that i dont have to spend 3k on a TOP TIER rifle just because of what it is made of, whether or not thier BCGs have been HP/MPI tested and shot peened, canted FSB, or any other retarded shit. If you buy everything individual to your standards, that solves your problems of each brands Pro's and Con's. But im sure you figured that one out.


----------



## Zoltta (Jun 21, 2010)

rob_l said:


> Well, first - Not a beginner, working with weapons of most caliber and make all 37yrs of ma' life - I am however new to the "AR game"....
> 
> 
> Since posting last, a FNH Tri-Rail PS90 has been added along with the ShipWreck 4mag sling and an FNH reflex...



oh and Rob, when i say Beginner i mean with the AR Platform of course. 

tell me how you like that PS90. I could never convince myself to getting one of those because of the ammo, but it has always been in the back of my mind


----------



## rob_l (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeah, the ammunition issue held me up for a while. But after firing one I was sold. The rate of fire for a semi-auto is ridiculous straight from the factory.

Thankfully the shop/range (Oak Ridge) stocks PS90 ammo in a variety of tasty types... Though ammo is a bit expensive, once proficent, I dont need a lot of wasted rds and range time to keep it that way. The gun is so unobtrusive in it's utter lack of recoil, size and ergonomics, and even with the civ-y barrel (which I think provides better accuracy and external ballistics anyway - IMO) it is very much a sweet, sweet close quarters carbine. I love it - $2k well spent for the rifle and 4 x 50rd magazines.  


And it looks really cool. Next up - FS2000!!


----------



## Zoltta (Jun 21, 2010)

rob_l said:


> Yeah, the ammunition issue held me up for a while. But after firing one I was sold. The rate of fire for a semi-auto is ridiculous straight from the factory.
> 
> Thankfully the shop/range (Oak Ridge) stocks PS90 ammo in a variety of tasty types... Though ammo is a bit expensive, once proficent, I dont need a lot of wasted rds and range time to keep it that way. The gun is so unobtrusive in it's utter lack of recoil, size and ergonomics, and even with the civ-y barrel (which I think provides better accuracy and external ballistics anyway - IMO) it is very much a sweet, sweet close quarters carbine. I love it - $2k well spent for the rifle and 4 x 50rd magazines.
> 
> ...



yeah the FS2000's are sweet too. I am stuck between that and an MSAR E4. Still not sure how i feel about the FS2000 though. It feels weird. There was a company that makes a replacement handguard that is actually a PS90 handguard and you can put that on the FS2000 and better ergonomics. Looks like so:






As far as i remember, they dont make them anymore though but can still find them. Too many options out there to think about still. Im kinda set on AR's right now. When the ACR or SCAR comes down in price i might consider. For the price they want for those id rather go for another belt fed semi auto


----------



## yellowv (Jun 21, 2010)

Only have one and a half right now. 
My carry gun




And the AR that I will finish building one of these days.


----------



## avenger (Jun 23, 2010)

Since you guys know way more about firearms then I ever would does anyone know what is needed in canada to own a simple rifle solely for range shooting? I assume about 100 different licences and registration forms.


----------



## BEYOND (Jun 23, 2010)

Zoltta said:


> First id like to say CMT makes Stag. Its their own Division. Guess who Colt gets their parts made by? CMT.....and they make parts for pretty much every manufacturer out there including RRA who you say is bad and who also uses Wilson Barrels. Pretty sure BCM doesnt even make their own shit. Alot of companies get their shit made by other with their own stamp on it.
> 
> Magpul may not make complete rifles but they made a limited run of lowers that went for an insane price and DID come up with the design for the ACR. I believe in their capabilities.
> 
> ...


 I suggest you attempt to learn more, and stay off arfcom, which is made painfully obvious. You do not seem to know about quality ARs, and I suspect this is due to envy. Just remember: Buy cheap, buy twice.


----------



## orb451 (Jun 23, 2010)

BEYOND said:


> I suggest you attempt to learn more, and stay off arfcom, which is made painfully obvious. You do not seem to know about quality ARs, and I suspect this is due to envy. Just remember: Buy cheap, buy twice.



I suggest you learn how to speak to others on here, lest your time here is cut short. It seemed like Rob was asking for advice on AR's and Zoltta giving his opinion. Shitting all over Zoltta's opinion because he doesn't *know* as much as you just makes you look like an asshole.

Don't be that guy.

Everyone's entitled to an opinion, and rather than rebut Zoltta's informative post, you just tell him he needs to learn more. Way to contribute.


----------



## rob_l (Jun 23, 2010)

^ Yup. 

Cork your ass or your mouth, whichever one's responsible for that obnoxious post. If I were you, I'd man up and delete it. Walking in here with a shit attitude is gonna result only in a boot to the throat.


----------



## Zoltta (Jun 23, 2010)

orb451 said:


> I suggest you learn how to speak to others on here, lest your time here is cut short. It seemed like Rob was asking for advice on AR's and Zoltta giving his opinion. Shitting all over Zoltta's opinion because he doesn't *know* as much as you just makes you look like an asshole.
> 
> Don't be that guy.
> 
> Everyone's entitled to an opinion, and rather than rebut Zoltta's informative post, you just tell him he needs to learn more. Way to contribute.



The guy obviously has nothing to back his claim or his knowledge. I spoke, but he wont because he doesnt have anything to argue against my response. If the guy knew anything he would correct me but it seems he does not. It seems he wants to bash ARFCOM (AR15.com) so my guess is because he belongs to some other internet forum full of Elitist Douchbags.


So BEYOND, shit on my opinion all you want, armchair commando because ive seen the same talk all over the internet. To me, it sounds like you are the one who is envious little guy

"Just remember: Buy cheap, buy twice." Well damn i got a good deal because so far not 1 part failed me with the Stag i bought 4 years ago, nor did any of my custom builds, nor did my old mans Bushmaster. Failure of a Philosophy


----------



## yellowv (Jun 23, 2010)

BEYOND. You sir are a douchebag. Pretty much everything Zoltta said was right on the money. You bash CMT/Stag and say Colt is top tier. As Zoltta said, Colt buys most of their parts from CMT. So where is your logic there? Also you find an extractor inferior because it does not have a crane o-ring? The Crane O-Ring is the biggest piece of snake oil ever invented. True I have seen some short barelled AR's that needed an O-Ring to run, but a 10 cent home depot O-Ring is the same damn thing as the $10 crane O-Ring. You sir are an elitist douche. A top quality AR can be built easily for $800. The lower I have pictured above cost me a total of $249 including the Magpul stuff. Zoltta thanks for your service. BEYOND STFU!!!


----------



## Zoltta (Jun 23, 2010)

yellowv said:


> BEYOND. You sir are a douchebag. Pretty much everything Zoltta said was right on the money. You bash CMT/Stag and say Colt is top tier. As Zoltta said, Colt buys most of their parts from CMT. So where is your logic there? Also you find an extractor inferior because it does not have a crane o-ring? The Crane O-Ring is the biggest piece of snake oil ever invented. True I have seen some short barelled AR's that needed an O-Ring to run, but a 10 cent home depot O-Ring is the same damn thing as the $10 crane O-Ring. You sir are an elitist douche. A top quality AR can be built easily for $800. The lower I have pictured above cost me a total of $249 including the Magpul stuff. Zoltta thanks for your service. BEYOND STFU!!!



Funny thing is the FN Bolts we use in our issued M16a4's dont use any special mods like an O-ring and ive never seen one FTE. Even the beat up POS M16a2's they use in boot camp where the bolt and BCG have no finish left on them what-so-ever from being so used and worn, dont use that crap. Even then ive never seen a FTE. You know what FTE tells me? Someone doesnt clean their chamber properly.

Now feeding problems is another story  

I guess some people just fall for too many marketing ploys.


----------



## orb451 (Jun 23, 2010)

Zoltta said:


> I guess some people just fall for too many marketing ploys.



And then get pissed about it when the guy who spent $400 instead of $4000 can shoot better and has a functionally equivalent weapon without all the dick-measuring, cork-sniffing bullshit that goes along with being a snob.


----------



## Zoltta (Jun 23, 2010)

orb451 said:


> And then get pissed about it when the guy who spent $400 instead of $4000 can shoot better and has a functionally equivalent weapon without all the dick-measuring, cork-sniffing bullshit that goes along with being a snob.



I know right. I say the same thing when it comes to AK's. You know what a $400 WASR-10 does that a $1500 Bulgarian AK can do? Throw lead inaccurately down range   Even despite more expensive ones having Chrome lined barrels, nicer finish and high class wood.   Not that i would use that same logic for AR's because some aftermarket accessories are obviously better than others but there are some things that are just unnecessary.


----------



## orb451 (Jun 23, 2010)

Zoltta said:


> but there are some things that are just unnecessary.



Exactly  

These guns all throw lead/copper/steel downrange, does the paper I'm punching actually *care* that my barrel is double-chrome lined, or my gas key properly staked? I doubt it. Does the burglar getting shot in the face actually give a shit if I have M4 feed ramps or whatever the fuck they're called? I doubt it.

Just comes down to people over-paying and then justifying that to feel good about spending the extra $$$.

Point being, so long as it works reliably enough for you the individual, who cares what bells n' whistles it has, or does not have...


----------



## leandroab (Jun 23, 2010)

Can somebody buy a G18c for me? Or at least so you can brag about it? lol

They are so sexy!


----------



## Zoltta (Jun 23, 2010)

leandroab said:


> Can somebody buy a G18c for me? Or at least so you can brag about it? lol
> 
> They are so sexy!



Id have to sell my entire gun collection to afford one and then move to another state to own NFA weapons


----------



## Zoltta (Jun 23, 2010)

orb451 said:


> Exactly
> 
> These guns all throw lead/copper/steel downrange, does the paper I'm punching actually *care* that my barrel is double-chrome lined, or my gas key properly staked? I doubt it. Does the burglar getting shot in the face actually give a shit if I have M4 feed ramps or whatever the fuck they're called? I doubt it.
> 
> ...



Dont forget about those staked castle nuts


----------



## yellowv (Jun 23, 2010)

Zoltta said:


> Dont forget about those staked castle nuts



Staked castle nut. LMAO.


----------



## leandroab (Jun 23, 2010)

Zoltta said:


> Id have to sell my entire gun collection to afford one and then move to another state to own NFA weapons



Noooo!

Is it that expensive?

Care to compare with other firearms?

EDIT: Nevermind, somebody buy me a G36 and a Kriss


----------



## Zoltta (Jun 23, 2010)

leandroab said:


> Noooo!
> 
> Is it that expensive?
> 
> ...



Transferable Full Auto's can be as much as a brand new car without the monthly bills. Straight payment. Want a G36? Give me 20k


----------



## leandroab (Jun 24, 2010)

Zoltta said:


> Transferable Full Auto's can be as much as a brand new car without the monthly bills. Straight payment. Want a G36? Give me 20k



Wtf? I'm not getting the logic here... 

This:






  :humping:


----------



## avenger (Jun 24, 2010)

Zoltta said:


> I know right. I say the same thing when it comes to AK's. You know what a $400 WASR-10 does that a $1500 Bulgarian AK can do? Throw lead inaccurately down range   Even despite more expensive ones having Chrome lined barrels, nicer finish and *high class wood.*   Not that i would use that same logic for AR's because some aftermarket accessories are obviously better than others but there are some things that are just unnecessary.


 Just make sure there is no basswood... your tone will suck.


----------



## Zoltta (Jun 24, 2010)

leandroab said:


> Wtf? I'm not getting the logic here...
> 
> This:
> 
> ...



There are dealer samples and then there are transferable weapons. Transferable full autos that civilians can own cost as much as i said. It may not have costed that much to make them. If you live in a state that allows NFA items, you pay the dealer you are buying from, then you fill out a Form 4 from the ATF, send it to them with a 200 dollar tax stamp. Then you get the paperwork back from them a month or so later with your registration and tax stamp and then you can pick up your weapon. Sounds simple right? It is, except for the part where to gotta take out a second mortgage on your house for one.

There are hundreds of guys out there though who have dozens of full autos haha

If you want to shoot one so bad, try going to a Machine Gun Shoot, like Knob Creek


----------



## rob_l (Jun 24, 2010)

Went to the range with my wife and son today to let him fire the PS90, HP 995 tac 9mm and Ruger SR9c 9mm.... He did REALLY well for a first time shooter!! Use a Zoom Q3 with thick foam pop filter to video all our time at the range. Today was the first test with the camera and no blown diaphragms 

I've wanted a tactical shotgun for a while - And on the wall was a Remington 870 tactical 12ga with weaver scope rail w BSA reflex red-dot sight, night sights, beautiful, evil looking compensator, sling points and waaay more....

Taking it to the range tomorrow as we got there about 40 minutes before closing and managed to get the shotgun taken care of and still got the two of us into the range. He surprised me - Using the HP 9mm tac carbine - Youtube coming after we go back tomorrow.

This is the mod. 870-Tactical...

Pump Action Shotgun - Model 870 Express Tactical - Remington Shotguns






And I added this RD42 42MM red dot sight, tac light/laser and rear "pistol" rear grip are on the way...


----------



## Zoltta (Jun 24, 2010)

i need me an 870 Tactical one of these days. I have so many 870's but they are all standard wood/synthetic models


----------



## leandroab (Jun 24, 2010)

Zoltta said:


> There are dealer samples and then there are transferable weapons. Transferable full autos that civilians can own cost as much as i said. It may not have costed that much to make them. If you live in a state that allows NFA items, you pay the dealer you are buying from, then you fill out a Form 4 from the ATF, send it to them with a 200 dollar tax stamp. Then you get the paperwork back from them a month or so later with your registration and tax stamp and then you can pick up your weapon. Sounds simple right? It is, except for the part where to gotta take out a second mortgage on your house for one.
> 
> There are hundreds of guys out there though who have dozens of full autos haha
> 
> If you want to shoot one so bad, try going to a Machine Gun Shoot, like Knob Creek



So you are saying that all your weapons are semi auto only? Not even burst fire?

Wow that's gay...
Well, yeah. Paying 20k on one weapon isn't smart at all... I saw the Kriss and MP5 for like 1.5k -2.0k online (US) lol.. I thought it was just about that...


----------



## rob_l (Jun 24, 2010)

^ No fully automatic can be had for that amount.... And be legal.

These are the average prices for these guns... I'd rather work over a semi, into a full (like the GSG) and STILL be able to buy, oh say, a Benz....

Machine Guns at Impact Guns Home


----------



## Zoltta (Jun 25, 2010)

leandroab said:


> So you are saying that all your weapons are semi auto only? Not even burst fire?
> 
> Wow that's gay...
> Well, yeah. Paying 20k on one weapon isn't smart at all... I saw the Kriss and MP5 for like 1.5k -2.0k online (US) lol.. I thought it was just about that...



They make a semi auto Kriss and the MP5 you saw was probably a clone. There are a bunch of companies that make semi auto versions/clones of full autos.

My M16's/M4's arent that, they are AR-15's, semi auto versions of M16's. Burst Fire is still the same class as Auto. Thing is, i can pull the trigger on a semi auto just as fast an a real M16 can burst. 

And there is nothing gay about semi auto's. Thats the true sport of sporting rifles. Probably only about 10% of the hardcore gun collectors own Full Auto's, and trust me thats not alot of people. Most of the Full Auto videos you see on youtube are Class III Dealers and they are shooting dealer samples only DEALERS can own, not the public. They dont pay much more for those than we pay for semi autos, except for the more rarer ones of course. Sure there are alot of civilians that own Full Autos but even if they didnt cost a fortune, there arent too many of them out there.

I think the cheapest Full Auto you can buy would probably be a Mac 10 or 11. Such a piece of shit stamped sheet metal gun, but hey cheap fun atleast. Ive seen some go for 2500


----------



## BEYOND (Jun 25, 2010)

Zoltta said:


> "Just remember: Buy cheap, buy twice." Well damn i got a good deal because so far not 1 part failed me with the Stag i bought 4 years ago, nor did any of my custom builds, nor did my old mans Bushmaster. Failure of a Philosophy


 How many rounds do you guys shoot? Have you ever gone to a proper firearms class, such as one from Larry Vickers, Magpul Dynamics, Kyle Defoor, U.S. Training Center (Blackwater), etc? Buying a gun and shooting 500 rounds out of it then saying it is reliable is not an accurate showing of the gun. Talk to those that shoot over 20,000 rounds a year. And why is it someone who disagrees with you is an "Elitist Douchebag"? Want to waste your money on inferior product, don't say I didn't warn you. ARFCOM is a hub of morons. I would recommend better sights, but I don't think the admins would want a flood of idiots. I recommend you spend time and do research. Go take a few courses and learn. Calling someone an elitist douchebag because he has more than 6 months of experience and doesn't buy the cheapest pos thinking its all the same is immature and naive. To put it into terms of guitarists, saying a DPMS/Stag/RRA/Bushy is the same as a Colt/DD/Noveske/LMT/Larue/etc would be like me saying an Ibanez GRX is the same as a universe, except in this example, the pickups blow up after 4 hours. Grow up, open your ears, and shut your mouth.


----------



## leandroab (Jun 25, 2010)

Zoltta said:


> And there is nothing gay about semi auto's. Thats the true sport of sporting rifles.



Yeah, I tried to say something else. I see full auto, for rifles at least, nothing more than "spray and pray" maneuver. Obviously for target shooting no one with a sane mind would fire in full auto. Not even burst. The only use I see for it is in a war, and CQC.

How much is ammo though (common ones)?


----------



## BEYOND (Jun 25, 2010)

leandroab said:


> Yeah, I tried to say something else. I see full auto, for rifles at least, nothing more than "spray and pray" maneuver. Obviously for target shooting no one with a sane mind would fire in full auto. Not even burst. The only use I see for it is in a war, and CQC.


 Full auto is only used for suppressive fire. F/A is not used in rifles generally, its just there "just incase".


----------



## rob_l (Jun 26, 2010)

BEYOND said:


> How many rounds do you guys shoot? Have you ever gone to a proper firearms class, such as one from Larry Vickers, Magpul Dynamics, Kyle Defoor, U.S. Training Center (Blackwater), etc? Buying a gun and shooting 500 rounds out of it then saying it is reliable is not an accurate showing of the gun. Talk to those that shoot over 20,000 rounds a year. And why is it someone who disagrees with you is an "Elitist Douchebag"? Want to waste your money on inferior product, don't say I didn't warn you. ARFCOM is a hub of morons. I would recommend better sights, but I don't think the admins would want a flood of idiots. I recommend you spend time and do research. Go take a few courses and learn. Calling someone an elitist douchebag because he has more than 6 months of experience and doesn't buy the cheapest pos thinking its all the same is immature and naive. To put it into terms of guitarists, saying a DPMS/Stag/RRA/Bushy is the same as a Colt/DD/Noveske/LMT/Larue/etc would be like me saying an Ibanez GRX is the same as a universe, except in this example, the pickups blow up after 4 hours. Grow up, open your ears, and shut your mouth.



Oh christ on a handcrutch - FUCK OFF. AND SUTURE your own overly articulated sphincter. 

At least it's abundantly clear that your douche-baggery can ascend to even greater heights than even expected. Good job. 

Do you see Zolts uniform? Have you ever been in combat? I HIGHLY doubt it based solely on the fact that it would make you a scumbag to claim you've done what our soldiers do. And I buy bulk dry-box ammunition, 4k rds at a shot for each gun. I go to the range EVERY OTHER DAY. You've no idea what I do for a living. So can it. Like I said - Get a butt-plug, maybe that will shut YOU the fuck up..... Better yet, piss off and leave. Delete your account and say "Bye" and let that be that. You eclipse moron and move to a deeper state of ignorance, and typical newbie arrogance.

Just shuffle off. These subjects are "beyond" your comprehension. Leave it that way. Better yet - Leave as mentioned. Never to return. 

Pics, comp. stats and every other possible credential - or you are "beyond" full of your own shit......  Pathetic.

Great work fucking up a perfectly useful thread. Worthless newbs....


----------



## Zoltta (Jun 26, 2010)

BEYOND said:


> How many rounds do you guys shoot? Have you ever gone to a proper firearms class, such as one from Larry Vickers, Magpul Dynamics, Kyle Defoor, U.S. Training Center (Blackwater), etc? Buying a gun and shooting 500 rounds out of it then saying it is reliable is not an accurate showing of the gun. Talk to those that shoot over 20,000 rounds a year. And why is it someone who disagrees with you is an "Elitist Douchebag"? Want to waste your money on inferior product, don't say I didn't warn you. ARFCOM is a hub of morons. I would recommend better sights, but I don't think the admins would want a flood of idiots. I recommend you spend time and do research. Go take a few courses and learn. Calling someone an elitist douchebag because he has more than 6 months of experience and doesn't buy the cheapest pos thinking its all the same is immature and naive. To put it into terms of guitarists, saying a DPMS/Stag/RRA/Bushy is the same as a Colt/DD/Noveske/LMT/Larue/etc would be like me saying an Ibanez GRX is the same as a universe, except in this example, the pickups blow up after 4 hours. Grow up, open your ears, and shut your mouth.



Proper training class? Is Marine Corps Marksmanship Training and Infantry training good enough? I guess us Grunts dont learn nothing, we are just true bullet sponges right?

I called you an Elitist Douchebag because you simply walked in and shat on my opinion and when i tried to have a friendly argument about the situation afterwords, you told me i was basically an uneducated prick and i did not know shit. Correct me why i am wrong with what i was arguing about and you might have credibility, but you fail to correct my evaluation.

Look, all im trying to say is, the brands i mentioned are good enough for a beginner to plink at the range with. What is this 20,000 round crap? I highly doubt this guy will shoot 20k a year. I never said the cheaper brands were the same as expensive ones. I mean shit an 800 Spikes AR has all of that shit you mentioned the cheaper brands didnt have and look its still $800.

So you can argue and shit on my opinion all you want. Continue to tell me that i need to grow up because you think you know more than i do about something and feel the need to harass me about it. Go ahead and take your courses and roleplay with your $4000 AR, load bearing vest, and tactical gear and tell everyone how cool you are because you are all grown up and think you know more than someone else about guns over the internet. 

I...dont...care, and ill still recommend a Stag, Bushy, Spikes etc to Rob because unless he is going to combat or shooting 50k rounds a year, they will function just fine.

I bet you are one of those armchair commandos who like you bury their Carbines in the mud and take videos and pictures about how awesome their super expensive AR functions when submerged in trash and post a long review on some internet forum. 

have a nice day killer, hopefully Larry Vickers can teach you some respect in your next class.


----------



## Zoltta (Jun 26, 2010)

oh and these OTHER forums (let me guess, THR, FiringLine, M4carbine.net etc probably one of those weak ass forums) you recommend, if you are the type of person that posts on those other forums, then ill stay clear away because obviously i wont learn nothing there.

Im done fighting about this nonsense. This is a picture and informational thread. Anyone have anything useful they would like to talk about?


----------



## orb451 (Jun 26, 2010)

From the sounds of his asshole leaking bullshit like a faucet, I'd say he's probably from Calguns. There's a lot of guys over there like him that jerk each other off over their uber cool rifles that they spend thousands on. 

Beyond, just so you know, that kind of alpha-male wannabe, broomstick up your ass attitude doesn't fly here. Maybe over in your other forums it does, but not here. You can't come in after 10 posts and piss in everyone's corn flakes and not expect to be called out on it.

Zoltta was giving a very clear and valid bit of advice, and when you tried rebuking him, he laid down his reasoning yet again, and lo and behold, all you could do was insult him, with no rhyme or reason behind your line of thinking.

I think Rob said it best, fuck off dude. And don't let the door hit you in the ass on your way out.


----------



## BEYOND (Jun 26, 2010)

Zoltta said:


> Proper training class? Is Marine Corps Marksmanship Training and Infantry training good enough? I guess us Grunts dont learn nothing, we are just true bullet sponges right? I called you an Elitist Douchebag because you simply walked in and shat on my opinion and when i tried to have a friendly argument about the situation afterwords, you told me i was basically an uneducated prick and i did not know shit. Correct me why i am wrong with what i was arguing about and you might have credibility, but you fail to correct my evaluation. Look, all im trying to say is, the brands i mentioned are good enough for a beginner to plink at the range with. What is this 20,000 round crap? I highly doubt this guy will shoot 20k a year. I never said the cheaper brands were the same as expensive ones. I mean shit an 800 Spikes AR has all of that shit you mentioned the cheaper brands didnt have and look its still $800. So you can argue and shit on my opinion all you want. Continue to tell me that i need to grow up because you think you know more than i do about something and feel the need to harass me about it. Go ahead and take your courses and roleplay with your $4000 AR, load bearing vest, and tactical gear and tell everyone how cool you are because you are all grown up and think you know more than someone else about guns over the internet. I...dont...care, and ill still recommend a Stag, Bushy, Spikes etc to Rob because unless he is going to combat or shooting 50k rounds a year, they will function just fine. I bet you are one of those armchair commandos who like you bury their Carbines in the mud and take videos and pictures about how awesome their super expensive AR functions when submerged in trash and post a long review on some internet forum. have a nice day killer, hopefully Larry Vickers can teach you some respect in your next class.


 Everyone knows that Marine rifle training could be much better. I didn't shit on your opinion, I corrected a incorrect statement. We don't need kids who just turned 18 buying a POS AR then screaming that ARs are shit based on their "experience" with sub-par weapons. Hell, look at WASRs and how they set the standard for AKs being 6 MOA guns. You seem to have envy of some sort, that is a weakness. Just because you spend money on something does not mean you have to justify it beyond logic. I did not disrespect you, do not disrespect LAV. I recommend you check out the chart: M4 CHART You are being immature, and your only argument is "I own these, and they work fine", justifying your purchase instead of looking at the facts. In fact, with this level of immaturity, I highly doubt you really are a Marine. If you are, you do the Corps a dishonor. Also: M4C is a "weak ass site"? Is this coming from the same forum that posts "reputation points" saying "Eat shit and die"? Grow up kid.


----------



## rob_l (Jun 26, 2010)

On behalf of EVERY user, I speak for all of us when I say you spray-fart bullshit like a Latin King graffiti artist. 

You're an inarticulate, assumptive cock polisher. Nothing more, nothing less. Just another passing newb asshole who has to be brought down to size.

And the next MF that refers to me 37, since you were still bouncing from nut to nut, or Zoltta, as a kid is losing a trachea. You are on the BS bleeding edge @ the moment...

Shut it. Disparage the Corps one more time and it's gonna get personal and uglier than yourself.... 

So - where are your service records, official scored and proofed competition records or any evidence you do anything other than be a chronic mental masturbator.... GO HOME!! Noone here will pay an ounce of attention to you. Go home while ya still got the legs left to carry you.


----------



## BEYOND (Jun 26, 2010)

rob_l said:


> On behalf of EVERY user, I speak for all of us when I say you spray-fart bullshit like a Latin King graffiti artist. You're an inarticulate, assumptive cock polisher. Nothing more, nothing less. Just another passing newb asshole who has to be brought down to size. And the next MF that refers to me 37, since you were still bouncing from nut to nut, or Zoltta, as a kid is losing a trachea. You are on the BS bleeding edge @ the moment... Shut it. Disparage the Corps one more time and it's gonna get personal and uglier than yourself.... So - where are your service records, official scored and proofed competition records or any evidence you do anything other than be a chronic mental masturbator.... GO HOME!! Noone here will pay an ounce of attention to you. Go home while ya still got the legs left to carry you.


 When did I disparage the Corps? I have nothing but respect for them. On the contrary, his lack of maturity brings dishonor to his position. I did not know that this site frowns upon facts and reason as has been shown in this thread. Inarticulate? You guys can't even seem to read correctly...


----------



## rob_l (Jun 26, 2010)

Here's a lil refresher since you clearly need it. 

"Everyone knows that Marine rifle training could be much better. " <-- You are completely off your nut and ignorant BEYOND a fault. 

The fact that you believe that, having never been in this brotherhood, you have any idea whatsoever regarding what a Marine is and isnt taught. After boot I could've easily popped the brainpan on a target 300 yds away with a std M16 - And then I spent three months at Quantico. YOUR ignorance and foul attitude seem to lead you to the conclusion that you are infallible. And that, somehow, somewhere, your fucking opinion means anything to anyone.

I was in the Corps. for three and a half years during Desert Shield and Storm... Stick to what you seem to know best - Popping off on the keyboard aimlessly .... And at your rate of bitchiness I would imagine you go through a lot of keyboards.

Still hilarious that you come in here "the ultimate authority" when the fact is you probably need a Smithy just to field strip a Ruger Neos.... Quit being a jackass and fucking drop it. Now.


----------



## Zoltta (Jun 26, 2010)

BEYOND said:


> Everyone knows that Marine rifle training could be much better. I didn't shit on your opinion, I corrected a incorrect statement. We don't need kids who just turned 18 buying a POS AR then screaming that ARs are shit based on their "experience" with sub-par weapons. Hell, look at WASRs and how they set the standard for AKs being 6 MOA guns. You seem to have envy of some sort, that is a weakness. Just because you spend money on something does not mean you have to justify it beyond logic. I did not disrespect you, do not disrespect LAV. I recommend you check out the chart: M4 CHART You are being immature, and your only argument is "I own these, and they work fine", justifying your purchase instead of looking at the facts. In fact, with this level of immaturity, I highly doubt you really are a Marine. If you are, you do the Corps a dishonor. Also: M4C is a "weak ass site"? Is this coming from the same forum that posts "reputation points" saying "Eat shit and die"? Grow up kid.




What Envy? You say it like i couldnt afford better shit haha. I own plenty from Top Tier brands. I looked at the facts and i told you what i think about the facts, but your only argument after that was "I need to grow up and learn more about high quality AR's". Yeah thanks, that helps.

You talk about my level of immaturity. Last i checked, me standing up for what i believe is not immaturity. However shitting on someone elses opinion is, so you are the immature one kid. I like debating things, and in the end if you are right then you are right. You are right on the fact that the brands you mentioned are better brands than the ones i mentioned, but are the brands i mentioned still THAT BAD, someone new to AR's cant buy one?

Look at it this way, buying a 4000 dollar AR for a beginner who is just learning the gun and its platform is like buying a 4000 dollar GIBSON for someone who is buying their first guitar and is wanting to learn how to play. Its not needed unless they want to get more serious about it. 

I dont care if you think im not a Marine. I know what i earned and i know what i was taught to do. I wont let someone over the internet take that away from me.

PS: Im sure M4C is a great site, whatever but as far as an informational site with tons of shit to do and read about, ARFCOM good enough for me. There is a reason why its popularity > any other website. I dont base a website off of its Reputation or use comments. I come here to talk about my favorite guitars and get good info on others. Could care less about anything else.


----------



## Zoltta (Jun 26, 2010)

Also the fact that the Corps can teach an 18 year old kids who has never shot a rifle in his life to hit a target not much bigger than a mans grape at 500 yards, proves our rifle training doesnt need to be THAT much better. Thats not even our combat training, thats just straight marksmanship.

Also im sick of this maturity bullshit. You think every Marine is this fucking upstanding gentleman? No, no one is perfect. Hell, ive seen E-6's, E-8's, O-3's and even damn O-6's act like children. We are brought up to be disciplined and respectful but at the same time we are taught not to take stupid shit from no one and for those guys who been in that long, im sure they rate it. So dont give me some bullshit about what you think is dishonor to the Corps, because you simply dont know. I wont start name calling you for it either or say you need to grow up and do more research because its not something you will learn over the web


----------



## leandroab (Jun 26, 2010)

Let's cut this shit off and start posting more guns in this mothafucka!


----------



## Zoltta (Jun 26, 2010)

leandroab said:


> Let's cut this shit off and start posting more guns in this mothafucka!



or lets delete this thread and start a new one. I dont think people need to read 3 pages full of nonsense


----------



## eclipsex1 (Jun 26, 2010)

All that I have to say is this..


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Jun 27, 2010)

this thread needs moar guns and less noobs!


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jun 30, 2010)

The current home defense:

Smith & Wesson Model 17 Highway Patrolman .357


----------



## leandroab (Jun 30, 2010)

Aren't hollow points illegal?


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jun 30, 2010)

leandroab said:


> Aren't hollow points illegal?



Not even in the slightest. They sell them at Wal-Mart. 

Winchester had to stop making the Black Talons, because they were fucking amazing, but they came out with the SXT's.

SXT = Same eXact Thing (seriously...)

Those are BT's in the speed loaders, if I remember correctly. It's been ages since I've even touched that pistol (I know, I know, I'm slacking..been playing with the AR.)


----------



## leandroab (Jun 30, 2010)

infinitycomplex said:


> Not even in the slightest. They sell them at Wal-Mart.
> 
> Winchester had to stop making the Black Talons, because they were fucking amazing, but they came out with the SXT's.
> 
> ...



I thought they were.. 
Don't remember where I saw that...
O well.


----------



## rob_l (Jul 1, 2010)

Yep - Except for "range rounds" like PMC FMJs all my handguns are loaded with a variety of hollow point rounds. My absolute favorites being the ExtremeShock EPR and Air Marshalls... For home defense and close quarter engagement they are the "safest" round in the world. Wont ricochet, or go through walls but on soft organic tissue does a great deal more damage than a standard HP could ever muster.

In the time intervening I've picked up a Stag AR15-M4 Model 2 and loaded it up with Dark Earth toned EVERYTHING , and just to piss off the cork sniffers - I wanted an AR platform "plinker" that Oak Ridge would let me fire at the indoor range - A Spike ARL-22, chambered for .22lr but with an upper swap, boom 5.56 or 6.5spc - So I laugh in the face of those that balk at his guns (I couldnt care less about the logo bullshit - The gun is excellent for the $, a Beretta Cx4 Storm in .45 apc, a sweet Beretta 1022 w bipod for my son and I to plink with and a Mossberg Maverick .308 w Nikon scope and pick up a Springfield XDm .9mm in black/OD green on friday....


----------



## orb451 (Jul 1, 2010)

rob_l said:


> In the time intervening I've picked up a Stag AR15-M4 Model 2 and loaded it up with Dark Earth toned EVERYTHING , and just to piss off the cork sniffers - I wanted an AR platform "plinker" that Oak Ridge would let me fire at the indoor range - A Spike ARL-22, chambered for .22lr but with an upper swap, boom 5.56 or 6.5spc - So I laugh in the face of those that balk at his guns (I couldnt care less about the logo bullshit - The gun is excellent for the $, a Beretta Cx4 Storm in .45 apc, a sweet Beretta 1022 w bipod for my son and I to plink with and a Mossberg Maverick .308 w Nikon scope and pick up a Springfield XDm .9mm in black/OD green on friday....



Pics, pics, pics!!!!

Congrats on the new acquisitions!


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jul 3, 2010)

rob_l said:


> Yep - Except for "range rounds" like PMC FMJs all my handguns are loaded with a variety of hollow point rounds. My absolute favorites being the ExtremeShock EPR and Air Marshalls... For home defense and close quarter engagement they are the "safest" round in the world. Wont ricochet, or go through walls but on soft organic tissue does a great deal more damage than a standard HP could ever muster.
> 
> In the time intervening I've picked up a Stag AR15-M4 Model 2 and loaded it up with Dark Earth toned EVERYTHING , and just to piss off the cork sniffers - I wanted an AR platform "plinker" that Oak Ridge would let me fire at the indoor range - A Spike ARL-22, chambered for .22lr but with an upper swap, boom 5.56 or 6.5spc - So I laugh in the face of those that balk at his guns (I couldnt care less about the logo bullshit - The gun is excellent for the $, a Beretta Cx4 Storm in .45 apc, a sweet Beretta 1022 w bipod for my son and I to plink with and a Mossberg Maverick .308 w Nikon scope and pick up a Springfield XDm .9mm in black/OD green on friday....


 
I just started getting into AR15s and I'm just wondering wether it would be best for me as a beginner to ARs, to buy one ready made or to piece together my own?
I'm really really enjoying the styles that DPMS has to offer, any word on them? Their ARs look SLICK AS FUCK, more specifically the Arctic Panther model (google it NOW).
http://www.hotspotoutdoors.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/topics/2071075/DPMS_ARTIC_Panther_223_900_B_O 
EDIT: THIS GUN: http://www.hotspotoutdoors.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/topics/2071075/DPMS_ARTIC_Panther_223_900_B_O


----------



## orb451 (Jul 3, 2010)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> I just started getting into AR15s and I'm just wondering wether it would be best for me as a beginner to ARs, to buy one ready made or to piece together my own?
> I'm really really enjoying the styles that DPMS has to offer, any word on them? Their ARs look SLICK AS FUCK, more specifically the Arctic Panther model (google it NOW).
> 
> EDIT: THIS GUN: DPMS ARTIC Panther. .223 $900 B/O -



I think it depends on you. How good are you with tools and following directions? If you're good with your hands, have patience and a few common tools you can probably buy a lower-parts kit and put it together without too much trouble. Could gain you some knowledge of how the thing works too, which is a good thing.

On the other hand, if you're not good with your hands, impatient or just want to "get out and shoot" then I don't see anything wrong with getting one already put-together. The one you linked to is pretty badass!


----------



## rob_l (Jul 4, 2010)

That's an odd looking one - Has the "District 9" MNU look about it. 

I'd start off with a Stag or a Colt. Al's Army Navy has a brand new Colt AR loaded out with Dark Earth MagPul parts for only $1079....

Picked up a Springfield XD-9 in Olive Drab / Black yesterday - Pics to come have no fear .....


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm just trying to figure out if it would be cheaper to make my own as apposed to buying one whole. In a way, I'm also kinda worried that I could fuck something up during the build process and have the bitch backfire on me or something. 
Then again, like orb said, I'd gain some good experience putting my own together...


----------



## orb451 (Jul 5, 2010)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> I'm just trying to figure out if it would be cheaper to make my own as apposed to buying one whole. In a way, I'm also kinda worried that I could fuck something up during the build process and have the bitch backfire on me or something.
> Then again, like orb said, I'd gain some good experience putting my own together...



You're probably fine putting it together, for the experience at the very least. I don't think there's much you can fuck up in there so long as you follow directions. Most I've heard about it is people stripping screws/springs. I honestly don't know how much you save by doing it that way money-wise though... 

I bought my lower complete and when I buy my next one, I'll most likely do the same. Learning the ins and outs is cool and valuable, for me at least, Murphy's Law usually bites me in the ass, so I'm better having someone else knock it out. YMMV.


----------



## rob_l (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey guys, pics of all the new additions as requested. The MagPul rig for the Stag will be here the 7th and I just havent gotten around to installing the match-color grip for the Spike AR-22. Going to pick up an already accessorized to hell and back Colt AR this morning - Slap that pic up when I get home, as I pack up for the outdoor range. 

So, to recap - The whole family, minus the impending Colt.....

Beretta 1022 w/ scope on bi-pod and Mossberg .308 w/ scope...










Spikes Tactical AR on top, Stag Arms Model 2 beneath...




Stag




Spikes





Beretta Cx4 Storm .45 ACP and HiPoint Tactical carbine...





Berretta 870 ex tactical 12 gauge w pistol grip and laser/tac light/compensator - modified GSG beneath w reflex dot, tac light, swing out stock etc, FNH PS90 5.7x28....

















Handguns - Walther P22, Ruger SR9c, Springfield XD-9, Springfield 1911-A1 MIL SPEC, Glock G22 w tac light and laser...


----------



## leandroab (Jul 5, 2010)

Holy shit rob, your house must be a fucking grownup playground!

These firearms are beautiful!


----------



## orb451 (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice collection Rob! 

Just out of curiosity, what are the AR laws like in Florida? Are you required to have a bullet-button? Are 30 round mags legal?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 5, 2010)

Can I camp out at your place in the event of a zombie apocalypse?


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 5, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Can I camp out at your place in the event of a zombie apocalypse?



I call dibs on the shotgun if that happens.


----------



## rob_l (Jul 5, 2010)

orb451 said:


> Nice collection Rob!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what are the AR laws like in Florida? Are you required to have a bullet-button? Are 30 round mags legal?



Nope, no bullet buttons, laws here in Florida are actually quite lax! And it purveys awesomeness... lol

Yup, 30rd PM30 MagPuls were stock on the Stag and S&W AR I picked up today, which is a beautiful gun. I've even thrown the "ranger clips" on these guns and they are thin bungeed together on my tac-vest - So I can loop the mags together and and as I eject them they slide to my belt, not slam into the ground.

The FDE MagPul MOE kit will be in 2 days to retrofit the Stag with slightly different parts....


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jul 6, 2010)

Dude your credit card companys/banks must worship the ground you walk on


----------



## Lord_Elixer (Jul 6, 2010)

I enjoyed this thread, especially the "debate" lol
These guns are f'ing awesome...I wish we could own guns in the UK, but at the same time, I'm glad we can't! 
We need more pics though...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 6, 2010)

Lord_Elixer said:


> I enjoyed this thread, especially the "debate" lol
> These guns are f'ing awesome...I wish we could own guns in the UK, but at the same time, I'm glad we can't!
> We need more pics though...



I'm kind of in the same boat. Like I said before, I would like to own them, but it's so much of a pain in the ass to get them here, and you really can't take it anywhere but the range, that it's really just not worth it. That's probably a good thing, given my level of faith in humanity  I'd still own a bunch if I lived in the US though.


----------



## orb451 (Jul 6, 2010)

rob_l said:


> Nope, no bullet buttons, laws here in Florida are actually quite lax! And it purveys awesomeness... lol
> 
> Yup, 30rd PM30 MagPuls were stock on the Stag and S&W AR I picked up today, which is a beautiful gun. I've even thrown the "ranger clips" on these guns and they are thin bungeed together on my tac-vest - So I can loop the mags together and and as I eject them they slide to my belt, not slam into the ground.
> 
> The FDE MagPul MOE kit will be in 2 days to retrofit the Stag with slightly different parts....



Well you guys still left in Free America are lucky then!


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 6, 2010)

Holy shit, Rob! That's awesome 

Just a question, how does the P90 compare to the others? I've always been curious about them... Perhaps I should move to the states and acquire one


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 6, 2010)

Herb Dorklift said:


>



The ultimate.


----------



## hutch3d (Jul 6, 2010)

MSAR E4 with Glock 21 in tactical leg holster...


----------



## rob_l (Jul 7, 2010)

NICE! Range or a buddys house that's close enough?  

It was a toss up between that and the E4, PS90 or Storm .45acp and so far Ive gone with the latter two - However the E4 looms on the horizon as I await my class III permit and just like guitars, this collection will continue to grow... Oh the joy of factory direct purchasing lol!  Not to mention FA access being the main point. 

It was a toss up for me on which Glock to go with first and the 4th gen 22 seemed like a good compromise between .9 or .45+, not to mention base mag capacity... LOVE my Glock - Loaded up with ExtremeShock ESP rounds... Deadly beyond reason. That bullet makes a BIG mess, I tried it on ballistics gel and holy shit!!! I was sold! 

I'm now looking at two other new members - A S&W AR with a P90 upper, and a VERY sweet, and stumpy .45acp REVOLER!!! lol Vicious! 

Gonna post pics of the new S&W MP15 in just a bit. It's fitted out with FDE MagPul parts all round straight for Smithy...


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jul 7, 2010)

I've noticed your awesome collection is missing a Magnum Research Desert Eagle .50 
Seems like one hell of a gun to have even if its just to flex your cock-muscle


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jul 7, 2010)

rob_l said:


> NICE! I'm now looking at two other new members - A S&W AR with a P90 upper, and a VERY sweet, and stumpy .45acp REVOLER!!! lol Vicious!


 
So wait... it's top loaded like the P90?


----------



## leandroab (Jul 7, 2010)

Herb Dorklift said:


>



"You got the BFG 9000. Oh yes!"


----------



## Mexi (Jul 7, 2010)

orb451 said:


> In the event of a Zombie-Apocalypse (or another riot) I want to be prepared!



this, above all else, is why I want to learn to use small arms and assault weapons (that or any other post-apocalyptic scenario). unfortunately due to Canada's gun laws, there's no way in hell that I could ever own one.


----------



## MrMcSick (Jul 7, 2010)

What are Canada's gun laws all about?


----------



## Mexi (Jul 7, 2010)

well we have to register long guns for hunting, which is the only real legitimate reason to have a gun up here apparently. and harsh fines/jailtime for posession of a handgun/assault weapon etc. I guess thats why you see more stabbings up here.


----------



## rob_l (Jul 7, 2010)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> So wait... it's top loaded like the P90?



Exactly. The mods change EVERYTHING about the receiver and upper since FNH are the only company making the 5.7 or mags for it.... Looks bad ass in the catalog.

As for the DE - Im torn between the .45 compact revolver or the DE on the shelf beneath it....


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 7, 2010)

leandroab said:


> Aren't hollow points illegal?


 
somewhere, maybe. but not here.  

they're self defense rounds, no?


----------

